# Application of Liquid EPDM rubber over ballasted epdm roof



## epdmroof (Oct 17, 2017)

Ballast was moved to one side and roof was washed and dried thoroughly. There was no seams in the area so no butyl tape poly fabric was needed. This is one of 8 areas which required each a 5 gallon pail

Watch this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_jKuHbVHQg


----------

